# Мнение публики.



## Zillya!

Какие продукты связанные с безопасность Вас бы заинтересовали ? (кроме антивирусных). Раскроем пару карт - у нас есть идея сделать продукт "Веб-Контроль" и продукт для шифрования данных. Но это пока только идеи. Программисты говорят - кодить не долго, все зависит от проектировщиков. Но главный вопрос состоит в необходимости данных продуктов. Хотелось бы услышать мнения форумчан.


----------



## akok

Zillya! написал(а):


> Веб-Контроль


Больше бы сути. Веб-контроль чего трафика, контента, репутационный анализ, DNS сервис?




Zillya! написал(а):


> продукт для шифрования данных


Не большой поклонник шифрования. Хоть суть идеи подскажите, а всяких шифровальщиков море... изюминка в чем?


----------



## Arbitr

Zillya! написал(а):


> у нас есть идея сделать продукт "Веб-Контроль"


согласен с акок.. и потом... ну вот станд вебконтроль зараженных сайтов.. то есть сайт заражен не пускаете.. но здесь море подводных камней!! предложил бы в веб контроле аналог носкрипта. запрет выполнения стороннего скрипта.. контроль исполнения скриптов.. отслеживание редиректа.
лично меня очень интересует данный аспект так как на мой взгляд основной процент заражений использование эксплоитов. + основной доход - редирект на нужный сайт.


----------



## Zillya!

Arbitr написал(а):


> согласен с акок.. и потом... ну вот станд вебконтроль зараженных сайтов.. то есть сайт заражен не пускаете.. но здесь море подводных камней!! предложил бы в веб контроле аналог носкрипта. запрет выполнения стороннего скрипта.. контроль исполнения скриптов.. отслеживание редиректа.
> лично меня очень интересует данный аспект так как на мой взгляд основной процент заражений использование эксплоитов. + основной доход - редирект на нужный сайт.



Изначально идея сего Веб-Контроля, это возможность удаленно или локально контролировать доступ к тем или иным сайтам и конечно же с элементами защиты компьютера. То есть пока все на базе идеи, пока что проектировщики хотят зарелизить это путем технологий репутации. Таким образом , очень быстро собереться огромная база сайтов , которые родители запретили бы своим детям, или работодатели - сотрудникам. Мы прекрасно понимаем - на большом предприятие есть свои админы , сервера и закрыть доступ не составляет проблем. Но основная масса наших пользователей этого делать не умеет. У нас довольно большой процент пользователей последнее время интересуется такой возможностью. Что касается шифрования - вот как раз таки нас интересует мнение публики в целесообразности такого продукта. На предприятиях - это имеет смысл, но на домашних ПК, возникают сомнения.


----------



## Arbitr

Zillya! написал(а):


> Изначально идея сего Веб-Контроля, это возможность удаленно или локально контролировать доступ к тем или иным сайтам и конечно же с элементами защиты компьютера.


извините на мой взгляд не очень.. первое если удаленно то есть вы собираете данные о сайтах и передаете их обновлением модуля в АВ ПО то есть сколкьо раз в день должно быть обновление? и все равно не своевренменно.
второе это анализ сайта с компа..сам модуль анализа контента вырастает до.. и затрачивает ресурсы.. плюс ко всему сомневаюсь что сможете нормально вести анализ контента.. луче оставлять на усмотрение пользователя.. с подсказками разрешения.. и отслеживать загружаемый контент.. типа песочницы.. или вообще просто отслеживать обращения от него, заранее стопроценто блокируя исполнение или запросы.


Zillya! написал(а):


> Таким образом , очень быстро собереться огромная база сайтов , которые родители запретили бы своим детям, или работодатели - сотрудникам.


терзают сомнения. неправильный подход в принципе собирать базу!! если хотите пообщаемся отдельно на эту тему..


Zillya! написал(а):


> Что касается шифрования


опять же.. разберем по этапам процесс шифрования.. что он должен делать от чего защищать затарчиваемые ресурсы и прочее.


----------



## Severnyj

репутационный веб-контроль не плохая идея но должен быть предупреждающим об опасности а не блокирующим, за исключением 100% вредоносности сайта. А вместо шифрования я бы добавил контроль автозапуска модуль с которого начнется история проактивной защиты в вашем продукте. Например по базе чистых файлов разрешать запись в разделы реестра и папки автозапуска, об остальных предупреждать с сообщением: Разрешить - Блокировать - Переместить в карантин и передать на анализ


----------



## Joker

Zillya! написал(а):


> Что касается шифрования - вот как раз таки нас интересует мнение публики в целесообразности такого продукта. На предприятиях - это имеет смысл, но на домашних ПК, возникают сомнения.



Что вы имели виду под шифрованием?! Вы говорите что для сотрудников разных компаний это необходимая вещь, но часто сотрудники выполняют свою работу за своим домашним ПК, вот вам и ответ на сомнения.

Утечка данных в компаниях происходит из-за сотрудников, работающих на своем ПК, тем самым слабо защищаемом потоке.

Мне ваш веб-контроль напоминает фаервол, с урезанными правами.


----------



## Zillya!

Arbitr написал(а):


> терзают сомнения. неправильный подход в принципе собирать базу!! если хотите пообщаемся отдельно на эту тему.



Узнавал на эту тему у проэктировщика, человек ответил : "Я пока не пришел к окончательному выводу как лучше поступить. Через облако - люди не захотят отмечать сайты, подавляющее большенство. Возможно я поступлю путем блокировки сайтов по черному/белому списках."

Так же планируют встроить ограничитель по времени использования интернета. Такая функция больше подходит домашним пользователям с детьми. Рассматривается вариант блока java. 




Joker написал(а):


> Мне ваш веб-контроль напоминает фаервол, с урезанными правами.



С чего бы это ? Фаервол следит за приложениями которые с машины пользователя ломятся в сеть и потом что-то оттуда качают. Здесь все абсолютно противоположно - изначальная задача контролировать входящий трафик. 

По шифрованию - точно сказать пока не могу. Конкретного проекта пока не показывали. Если кто-то что-то и знает то это 3 - 4 человека. Об этом чуть позже.



Severnyj написал(а):


> А вместо шифрования я бы добавил контроль автозапуска модуль с которого начнется история проактивной защиты в вашем продукте. Например по базе чистых файлов разрешать запись в разделы реестра и папки автозапуска, об остальных предупреждать с сообщением: Разрешить - Блокировать - Переместить в карантин и передать на анализ



Идея хороша. Вот только мы сейчас не говорим о ZAV или ZIS. Мы говорим о стартапе другого продукта. Касательно ZAV и ZIS мы раньше отписывали - есть проект "Zillya 2012" над которым сейчас работает целая команда разработчиков. Это будет большой релиз, но ожидать его стоит еще не скоро. Сейчас мы ищем пути развития не только в узком антивирусном направление. Мы хотим выйти за рамки антивируса. То есть рассматриваются варианты - что можно сделать сравнительно быстро, и что бы имело смысл. А не делать лишь бы делать.

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 2 секунды_


Arbitr написал(а):


> ерзают сомнения. неправильный подход в принципе собирать базу!! если хотите пообщаемся отдельно на эту тему..


Да - нам очень интересна Ваша точка зрения. Поделитесь своим опытом.


----------



## Joker

Zillya! написал(а):


> С чего бы это ?


Я возможно не так выразился, имел виду что действия(не важно что, трафик это или другое) проходят через межсетевой экран. 
Как я понял, продукт "Веб-контроль" будет выполнять тот же функционал - Запрос на вход тот или иной сайт - отправляется Веб-контролю = действие пользователя.


*Zillya!*, как насчет контроля IP?


----------



## Zillya!

Joker написал(а):


> Zillya!, как насчет контроля IP?



Контроль IP ? Что именно контролировать ? 



Joker написал(а):


> "Веб-контроль" будет выполнять тот же функционал



Он будет блокировать заведомо вредоносные сайты, а так же сайты с нецензурным контентом. Зависит от цели использования. Так же пользователь точно сможет добавлять или исключать сайты из базы самостоятельно. Реализовать это через облако или заведомо зашитыми списками ... и пополнять базу ... здесь придется хорошо просчитать все нюансы. По поводу ограничения времени - идеально подходит для занятых родителей , чье чадо сутками дома за компьютером. Так же может быть применимо в тех же интернет кафе. Главная фишка скажем так - простота использования. Мы много раз убеждались в том, что большинство людей технически неграмотны, а чем старше человек , тем сложнее ему обучаться. Мы хотим донести максимально полезный функционал с максимальной простотой в использовании.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 51 секунду_
Что же касается шифрования - это была идея начальника проекта. Он у нас слегка параноик, посему у нас все машины покриптованы, никаких сохраненных паролей, права в системе только пользовательские а пароли начинаются от 15 символов %)


----------



## Joker

Zillya! написал(а):


> Контроль IP ? Что именно контролировать ?


Деятельность подключения сторонних IP к ПК(ну если это у вас есть в комплексном антивируснике, это функция не нужна)
P.s.
Т.е. когда юзер заходит на сайт, помимо сайта есть IP реклам, которые назойливо хотят подключиться к браузеру. и ваш продукт отправляет запрос - отклонить, дать добро.




Zillya! написал(а):


> Мы хотим донести максимально полезный функционал с максимальной простотой в использовании.


Прочитал, да вполне... нужный продукт, тем более не интегрированный в антивирусное ПО. 
я *ЗА*


----------



## iskander-k

Zillya! написал(а):


> Реализовать это через облако или заведомо зашитыми списками ... и пополнять базу ... здесь придется хорошо просчитать все нюансы.


Кроме стандартной и обновляемой базы - думаю желательно прикрутить возможность и обратиться к облаку при проблеме не решаемой юзером , в облаке считаю будет больше возможностей и набить базу облаку можно для начала автоматически решив обмен набранной базы продукта и облака .
Хотя для такого специфичного продукта облако как бы не обязательно


----------



## Zillya!

Arbitr написал(а):


> неправильный подход в принципе собирать базу!! если хотите пообщаемся отдельно на эту тему..



Хотелось узнать Вашу точку зрения. Поделитесь опытом ? )


----------



## Arbitr

*Zillya!*, доброго времени суток.
итак, как уже говорил выше база по своей сути не эффективна. доводы.
1 размер
2 обновления базы локаьно у пользователя.
3 несовпадение действительности, то есть на момент проверки сайт был заражен вы добавили в базу через два часа вредоносный код был удален с сайта. сайт в базе...
а так же рассмотрим момент не заражения сайта а изменения хтакчес с редиректом на..... у вас есть паук который исследует сайты? проверяет все ссылки и код? нет.. поэтому и считаю что подход с базой не верен.

как вижу я.. для того чтоб продукт был легкий (не вешал систему) и достаточно простой чтоб пользователь интуитивно понял все должно выполнятся простым модулем продукта.
что должен делать модуль веб контроля.
1 в связи с переходом на html5 css3 и соотв отказ от джаваскриптов (php скрипты конечно тяжелее проверить) должен быть запрет исполнения скриптов. пример но скрипт. с простейшими ремарками (если сайт некорректно отображается то разрешить то то и тд.) здесь же реализация блокировки рекламы. Далее при разрешении сайта и скачивании куков уделять им особое внимание (полный контроль папки.. кстати нормальной реализации последнего нигде не наблюдаю).. начиная с простейших малваре (следящие куки) и до что набирает популярность скрытый заход на сайты (заражение - троян в куках) 
анализ хтмл кода страницы и особое внимание iframe javascript. поверьте этого уже будет достаточно для модуля веб контроля, да и с редиректом.. при нажатии на ссылку и перенаправлении на другой сайт, блокировка с уведомлением что переход на другой сайт. 
Все! просто легко изящно и полноценно. можно так же чтоб в модуле под контролем были днс или вообще при установке предлагать свои или хотя бы первый ваш а альтернатвный провайдера.
Этого в принципе хватит


----------



## Zillya!

Огромное Вам спасибо. Честно говоря, меньшего почему то и не ожидал ) 
Но все выше сказанное относится более к защитному функционалу. Там работает вирусная лаборатория и их решения обычно не обсуждаются. Что же касается базы - мы имели ввиду базу сайтов с нежелательным контентом. Допустим, чтобы родители не выискивали сутками все порносайты, которые может посетить их ребенок, когда родители на работе, сайты с расистским уклоном и тд. Вот здесь без базы не обойтись. Проектировщики пришли к выводу начать с обычной локальной обновляемой базы, но так же планируют дополнительно подключить облако. Надеяться только на репарационную технологию не реально.


----------



## Arbitr

Zillya! написал(а):


> Там работает вирусная лаборатория и их решения обычно не обсуждаются.


чесное пионеркое - не то!!! если будет модуль аналитики, этож полный абзац если они займутся, не надо делать самокат!!


Zillya! написал(а):


> Допустим, чтобы родители не выискивали сутками все порносайты, которые может посетить их ребенок, когда родители на работе, сайты с расистским уклоном и тд.


вот здесь попотеть придется// здесь же и база не поможет опять же.. решение искать по контенту кейворды и на основании их блокировать сайт??? можно но как то эмм..будут искаться другие.... тут сложный фильтр..


Zillya! написал(а):


> Проектировщики пришли к выводу начать с обычной локальной обновляемой базы,


база под сайты с адултом?? не смешите!!! я же говорил выше база в принципе не подходит, все должно решаться локально на основе какого либо алгортима - фильтра, создание базы лишь увеличвает размер, больше никакой положительной нагрузки оно не несет.


Zillya! написал(а):


> но так же планируют дополнительно подключить облако.


 возьмите миллоны юзверей глубинки россии ох как они обрадуются доп. непонятному трафику....



Zillya! написал(а):


> Надеяться только на репарационную технологию не реально.


поясните здесь вашу мысль


----------



## iskander-k

Arbitr написал(а):


> все должно решаться локально на основе какого либо алгортима - фильтра,


обычно это слова содержащиеся в названии сайта с соответствующим содержание, либо слова в контенте самого сайта.Без этих слов сайту для взрослых не обойтись . ))) Пусть ваши аналитики проанализируют сайты на часто употребляемые слова и вшейте их в программу . сделайте возможность также пользователю добавлять запретные сайты в черный список , и белый список - в который юзер может внести адрес сайта если он по каким-то причинам будет блокироваться вашей программой.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Ребята,не знаю где высказать своё мнение об антивирусном ПО вашей лаборатории,поэтому скажу здесь.Больше информации о себе.Над вашим антивирусным ПО большинство пользователей подсмеивается из-за аскетичного интерфейса.Ну "накрутите" вы его,многие под наркотической зависимостью от широко разрекламированного Касперского.Но когда я им говорю,что это именно из вашей лаборатории вышли всемирно известные FileZilla и Firefox,я даже из своей комнаты чувствую,как их глаза вываливаются из орбит от дикого удивления и стыда за свою безграмотность.Сам я присоединился к поклонникам вашего Zilla SS месяца 3,5-4 назад,когда мои лицензионные Norton 360 и Dr.Web какую-то каку никак не могли найти и удалить,а ваш малыш нашёл после них аж две каки и благополучно их пристрелил и моя ОС опять заиграла всеми красками.Причём сработала ваша Циля в триальной версии.Я и сейчас очень высокого мнения о Нортоне и Др.Вебе,но теперь к ним я присоединил и ВАС !!!

[WARN]На форуме не принято применять такие обороты!





[/WARN]


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Cooc написал(а):


> Предупреждение
> На форуме не принято применять такие обороты!


Прошу прощения,погорячился.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

как отец 2 детей, а также потому,что РС у нас с сыном один на двоих,всё же хотелос бы видеть в вашем антивирусе хоть какой-нибудь простенький,но вполне работоспособный родительский контроль.


----------



## Кирилл

Поставил на 14 компов-интереса ради.
На трех было вирье,не лечил спецом,посмотреть.
После скана -нашлось и было удалено.
Но хвосты почистил в авз.
Стоял аваст.

_Добавлено через 42 секунды_
Почему не использовал ранее?
Наверно глупость -но обертка не привлекала...


----------



## Ботан

*Moderatorium*

Эта тема была перенесена из раздела Официальный форум разработчиков Zillya!.

Перенес: akoK


----------

